
Net Neutrality Is Crucial–But It's Just the Start of a Long Battle - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/the-internet-ripoff-youre-not-protesting/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
andrewstuart
What I'd like to know, is exactly which vested interest is it that wants this
so much, and keeps working to bring it back from the dead?

Who, exactly, are the companies that stand to benefit from it so much that
they have managed ot make Trump's government care?

